# Paph. rothschildianum



## eggshells (Jul 16, 2018)

This is MM x Oriental Red. Around 10+ growths now. 

Update with all flowers open:




Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr


30 cm NS
5.8 cm DS




Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperMatt (Jul 16, 2018)

Really amazing! That's why I like the polyanthas so much. Even late flower on same spike, even bigger and stronger under good circumstances. Fantastic selection. Tell me if you want to divide it!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2018)

:drool: :clap::clap::clap: :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice.
I have the flip cross and what a dog the first one bloomed out to be.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaph (Jul 16, 2018)

Amazing growing, very regal bloom, great roth!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 17, 2018)

Beautiful flowers! I knew it was vigorous grower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 17, 2018)

just needs a taller spike to be exceptional


----------



## vandacee (Jul 17, 2018)

Exceptional !:rollhappy:


----------



## emydura (Jul 18, 2018)

Just wonderful. They are impressive dimensions, especially when you consider how downswept the petals are.


----------



## Tom499 (Jul 18, 2018)

Stunning !!


----------



## eggshells (Jul 18, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> just needs a taller spike to be exceptional



The spike is long. Over 36 inches. The flower presentation is cascades because I did not stake the spike.


----------



## John M (Jul 18, 2018)

That is really great....bravo!


----------



## Guldal (Jul 19, 2018)

Beautifull! Well grown! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 19, 2018)

eggshells said:


> The spike is long. Over 36 inches. The flower presentation is cascades because I did not stake the spike.



please stake it next time. Its a great flower.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## blondie (Jul 19, 2018)

wow that is a beautiful roths


----------



## Guldal (Jul 20, 2018)

What a nice one... and such intense, saturated colouring!
Good deeds in a nasty world!


----------



## HairBear73 (Jul 21, 2018)

Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 21, 2018)

Very nice!
Good job!


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, very nice one. First select generation is always my favorite roth. when the result is like that!


----------



## Justin (Jul 28, 2018)

Fantastic!!! Nice size


----------



## eggshells (Aug 15, 2018)

Updated the flower with all flowers open. 




Paph. rothschildianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

